# Exo Terra uvb 10.0 with 2.0



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

After just replacing my uv bulbs I read the Exo terra box and it said reccomended in addition with a 2.0 .... What is the point of the 2.0 and do I really need it?

Its for Bearded Dragons by the way :2thumb:


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> After just replacing my uv bulbs I read the Exo terra box and it said reccomended in addition with a 2.0 .... What is the point of the 2.0 and do I really need it?
> 
> Its for Bearded Dragons by the way :2thumb:


The real question is exo terra worth the money, And do they provide good quality levels with are advertised in a safe why?


Arcadia 12% are the current 'butter zone' in UVb selection.

I'd recommend anyone that keep reptiles to use (not always 12%) arcadia UVb emitting lamp/tubes. 
No UVc emitted at any distance. 
Output is very similar to the advertised output.
and
They last a year. 

Order online for around £20 posted.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, 

The reason that 2% lamps are advised are that they are quite bright. This increases the lux available to the animal. But why? 

A 2% lamp from any source is not strong enough to increase available u.v but will if fitted correctly provide a u.v. Gradient. It will also make the viv brighter.

In real terms you need a bright light source with safe, constant and measured u.v.

We at Arcadia make currently the worlds only high u.v high output T5 lighting. This is a god send for animals and keepers alike. Flicker free so better for the animals eyes. Less wasted electric via a much more efficient controller and a massive 3-4 time more light and safe, available u.v.b and u.v.a. 

One T5 will do a better job than 4 T8s and will like all Arcadia lamps last a full year on a 8-10 hour photoperiod.

The percentage of u.v advertised on the pack is the percentage measured after the initial 100 hour burn in where lamps lose alot of power and then stable for a year. Compare this with most other makes that according to u.v guide would need changing every 3 months or so.

Any questions always welcome

John.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Well Ive never really had any problems with the exo terra bulbs... but ive also never used arcadia.. after just spending out on the non refundable exo terra ones changing to arcadia this year isnt an option as the bulbs are damn pricey!

I think I may have had an arcadia in a fish tank I had but that was when i was a young lad and didnt understand the comcept of the UV bulb...

Have you got a link to arcadia where I can browse and do a bit of research for the future?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd hazard a guess that using just one Arcadia Ho T5 D3+ tube will give you a better,safer and more pleasing result than using another manufacturers old T8 10% UVB PLUS a 2% (just to get the lux levels up). . .the initial cost of a new controller will soon be forgotten when you start to enjoy your hobby like never before. . .above all,your choice of UVB provision is part life support for your reptile/s. . . .goes way beyond just the visual aesthetics of merely being able to view them. . 
Marcus


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh yea no doubt I'm aware of the reason I'm putting UV in there to begin with, the health of my reptile is by far the more important to me than how the visual aesthetics of my tank looks.

I'll look at the cost of the arcadia tubes and controllers, and fit one to one of my vivariums soon. I'll see how it affects my reptiles behavior and consider swapping all the bulbs out with arcadia tubes : victory: .. people obviously seem to recommend them over the exo terra. 

It will obviously take a while to do it though, Im not made of money :whistling2: as much as I wish I was


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Oh yea no doubt I'm aware of the reason I'm putting UV in there to begin with, the health of my reptile is by far the more important to me than how the visual aesthetics of my tank looks.


To be honest I didn't doubt your knowledge when I wrote what I did. . .
I was thinking more for some of the other keepers that might read this thread (who may be new to things). . .reptile lighting is finally really starting to get to be where it needs to be and Arcadia are spearheading things with the Ho T5 D3+. . . the hobby could see a real surge of technology to bring more a more natural environment for our animals. . . .the more people that embrace the new technology the more a whole industry and hobby will grow. . . with responsible caring owners (that's what I hope at least:2thumb
cheers
Marcus


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is the link required,


Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile T5 Lamp

Thanks

John





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Well Ive never really had any problems with the exo terra bulbs... but ive also never used arcadia.. after just spending out on the non refundable exo terra ones changing to arcadia this year isnt an option as the bulbs are damn pricey!
> 
> I think I may have had an arcadia in a fish tank I had but that was when i was a young lad and didnt understand the comcept of the UV bulb...
> 
> Have you got a link to arcadia where I can browse and do a bit of research for the future?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay thanks for the help guys  I shall delve into the wonderful world of arcadia and see for myself what all this fuss is about ! :2thumb:


----------

